# Paint eater



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Just grabbed the Wagner paint eater. Well I got the wagner because there trying to sell the yellow before there going to red(titan). I got it for some office metal ceiling trus's and pipes. Lot of rust going to scuff them . Dont worry its only really one trus 14' long.How could you ever detail or could you a whole factory ceiling... I believe the french had a word for it impossebla.. Its a kitchen and in use 24hr so no spraying or pressure wash type work. 

Does homedepot in the states have titan product?

Thank you Paint talk


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah around me they sell that stuff. 
They sell the Graco sprayers though, except for the wagner paint crew thing. 



Here is some sound advice by NEPS concerning the use of the Paint Eater. 
http://www.painttalk.com/f6/wagner-paint-eater-5693/


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Yeah around me they sell that stuff.
> They sell the Graco sprayers though, except for the wagner paint crew thing.
> 
> 
> ...


I felt a tingle when I read the title of the thread.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I felt a tingle when I read the title of the thread.


I bet you did. They should put your testimonial on a sticker on the tool.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

funny how they sell graco and wagner doesn't the deal usually go; you can only sell coke or pepsi??

First night rockin out the paint eater i love it. Its pretty much a grinder made for a painter. I ate some trus's and pipes tonight!


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

the wagner paint eater will not be changing to Titan. The Titan, Spraytech, Capspray and Speeflo line will be changing to TItan. you will have Titan Impact, Titan Advantage (formerly the spraytech line) Titan Capspray and Titan Speeflo. The paint eater comes from the "Wagner COnsumer" line and that is not going to change. The Wagner Consumer Division items will remain yellow. just fyi


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

mr.fixit said:


> the wagner paint eater will not be changing to Titan. The Titan, Spraytech, Capspray and Speeflo line will be changing to TItan. you will have Titan Impact, Titan Advantage (formerly the spraytech line) Titan Capspray and Titan Speeflo. The paint eater comes from the "Wagner COnsumer" line and that is not going to change. The Wagner Consumer Division items will remain yellow. just fyi


Im not looking to get into an ipso facto discussion here. As you say Mr.fixit the titan line is undergoing some changes. However I have seen with my own eyes the Red Paint eater Titan. As I said in the start of the post the supplier was like we have to get rid of the yellow ones. Anyways I am north of the border.. Oh well what do they say dont sweat the small stuff

Here is a vid of me using the new paint eater.. Liked it. Scuff metal trus ,full 3m face mask I love those thing too!!!






Thank You


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice job operating that lift :jester:

Are you grinding steel? You must of went through pads like butter. Go get a grinder.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> Nice job operating that lift :jester:
> 
> Are you grinding steel? You must of went through pads like butter. Go get a grinder.[/quo
> 
> ...


----------

